# Glass whatzit?



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 27, 2005)

This glass piece was dug up in an old hotel dump in NH. I guess it would be called a nailsea type pattern. Appears solid and ruby red inside. Not round enough for a marble.
 I have been using it for a paperweight. Curious if anyone has any ideas what it was at one time. maybe just a so-called whimsy. Pretty glass in any case.
                                                                                                        Cliff


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 27, 2005)

Another view


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 27, 2005)

Are you sure it's not a marble that didn't make it?  Is the bottom rounded or flat?  If flat, it may be a glass blower's end of day whimsey piece.  It's gorgeous whatever it is.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 27, 2005)

Bottom is rounded too, it is just too oval to make it as a marble. Still makes a good paperweight if nothing else. Pretty heavy being solid. Might have been a gather that got away before the glass blower managed to get it blown,the other side is just solid red color. Who knows?


----------



## IRISH (Feb 27, 2005)

It may well have have been made as a paperweight,  it's a great piece of glass whatever it is [] .


----------



## thechief (Jan 28, 2008)

ive gotta a couple of them but they are aqua with white. I think its just waste glass thats been sheared from whatever they were making .


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 28, 2008)

I like it!  How's the digging up there?  I would have liked to dig the Wentworth.  I liked the way it looked better before they restored it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea thats one cool looking piece of glass[8D]


----------



## saphireblue (Jan 29, 2008)

The design is to fancy to be excess glass.  This was made for something.  I have no idea what it is though.  Its really cool looking though.  Look up history of the hotel you dug at you might come across it.  It might be something associated with the hotel.


----------



## KentOhio (Feb 3, 2008)

It is actually extra glass that was cut off the bottom of something being blown. That's how they get the loop design so neat and tight at the bottom. Normally it would be thrown out but it was just too pretty, so someone kept it. When I or my friends are blowing glass I take the same things home sometimes.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 3, 2021)

I haven't been on here in quite a few years. With this covid thing going on been playing around on the computer. Most of my collection is packed up and is stored at my home. This item was from an old hotel dump. Looks to me like an iron wire in the center that piece. I think it was once a long pin. Probably was once the lobby, at the desk, to pin notes or receipts on. Thank all for your replies over the years. My own guess ???

I still collect old bottles if, I spot old dumps in the middle of the woods, while deer hunting etc. here in Maine. Keep an eye out for old foundations and field stone piles. 

Cliff


----------

